# Tourenplanung für AX 2017 - Brenner-Dolomiten-Pasubio-Gardasee



## 12die4 (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten Wochen habe ich unseren AX für 2017 geplant - in einem anderen Thread ging es schon um die zunächst übel anstrengende Einstiegsetappe. Letzteres konnte ich schon entschärfen.

Ziel ist es diesmal, die Dolomiten der Länge nach zu durchfahren mit anschließender Fahrt über den Pasubio und dann den Schwenk rüber zum Gardasee. Da wir nur 7 Tage Zeit haben, reicht es nicht um in Deutschland zu starten. Stattdessen habe ich mir einen Start am Brenner überlegt.

Anbei die einzelnen Tage:

Etappe 1: Gries am Brenner-> Portjoch -> Brenner Grenzkamm -> 1er Trail -> Gossensass -> Schlüsseljoch -> Kematen
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag1/108860322/?share=~zcfqsoen$4ossaxyi

Etappe 2: Kematen -> Pfunderer Joch -> Rienztal -> Rastner Hütte
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag2/108860343/?share=~zcfqvthx$4ossaxyi

Etappe 3: Rastner Hütte -> Astalm -> Lüsner Joch -> Maurerberg Hütte -> Göma Joch -> Peitlerkofel Scharte -> Adolf-Munkel-Weg (schieben) -> Brogles Alm -> St. Ulrich
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...017-tag-3/108856454/?share=~zcfcebii$4ossaxlx

Etappe 4: St. Ulrich -> Seiser Alm -> Rosszähne -> Schlern -> St. Zyprian -> Niger Pass -> Karer See
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag4/108860436/?share=~zcfrl3ic$4ossaxyj

Etappe 5: Karer See -> Moena -> Ziano Di Fiemme -> Passo Sadole -> Passo Cinque Croci -> Spera
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag5/108873246/?share=~zcjtl3nh$4ossaxoa
Gibt es keine Trails/Schotter abseits der Asphaltpiste ohne nennenswert zusätzliche Höhenmeter?
Ggf. die harte Variante über Forcola Magna?

Etappe 6: Spera -> Levico Therme -> Passo della Foppa -> Rifugio Stella d'Italia
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag6/108892876/?share=~zclussez$4ossayfx
(recht langweilige Transfer-Etappe - hat hier jemand Tipps zum Aufhübschen?)

Etappe 7: Rifugio Stella d'Italia -> Monte Maggio -> Passo Xomo -> Pasubio -> Rovereto -> Torbole
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag7/108892930/?share=~zcluevhe$4ossayfy


Gibt es von euch Experten noch weitere Optimierungsmöglichkeiten?
Chancen zur Erhöhung des Trailanteils oder zumindest Meidung von Asphalt bergab?
Tipps bzgl der Routenwahl (falls z.B. anderer Pass lohnenswerter ist)?

Danke und Gruß!

PS: Hoffentlich bin ich dann auch wieder fit. Derzeit doppelter Bänderriss im Sprunggelenk.


----------



## boboman (7. Januar 2017)

Hi 12die4,

am ersten Tag wird Euch die Zeit möglicherweise nicht reichen! 
--> Hier werdet Ihr einige Schiebe und Tragepassagen haben auf der beschriebenen Stecke! Wenn Die Zeit stimmt die das Kartenprogramm Euch hier anzeigt. Ihr wollt doch bestimmt auch noch die ein oder andere Pause machen! Bei der schönen  Landschaft kann man auch noch das ein oder andere Foto machen ;-) Habt Ihr einen Plan wo Ihr was essen wollt? Einkehr!

VG
da Bobo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boboman (7. Januar 2017)

Und da hätte ich noch eine Frage!
Wie fit seid Ihr eigentlich? 2400 HM/Tag!!! Egal was für eine Strecke. Respekt. Da werde ich ganz schön neidisch.
Auf der Rodeneckeralm könnte ich Euch die Starkenfeldhütte empfehlen. War dort auch schon über Nacht.
Den Weg zum Würzjoch rüber solltet Ihr nicht unterschätzen. Die Wege sind nicht all zu schnell zu befahren, da nicht immer Forstautobahn!!!
Die Mauerberghütte ist aktuell recht neu und sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus zum übernachten. Dann wäret Ihr etwas näher am Würzjoch schon. Ab dem Lüsener Joch beginnt ein wunderschöner Höhen-Singeltrail.
Der Adolf-Munkel-Weg kann sehr viel gefahren werden. Hier gibt es das ein oder andere kurze Stück was man schieben muss. Man kommt aber gut voran. Dringend auf Wanderer achten. Offiziell ist der Weg nicht für MTB freigegeben. Im Herbst ist hier ein gigantisches Panorama unter der Geister-Gruppe. Im Sommer eher etwas schlechtes Licht.
VG
da Bobo


----------



## boboman (7. Januar 2017)

Am Tag 6 vielleicht über den Kaiserjägerweg rauf zur Asiago-Hochebene fahren. Hier gibt es jede Menge alter Militärstrassen/-Wege. Da braucht man nicht auf Asphalt unterwegs sein. Zum Teil findet man das ganze Jahr von dem MTB Rennen Markierungen. Hier könnte man die ein oder andere Festung auch besichtigen um etwas Geschichte mit zu nehmen.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2017)

@12die4 
Sportlich, sportlich...
Ich nehme an, du und deine Mitfahrer seid entsprechend fit und ihr wisst, was auf euch zukommt?
Die Etappen sind schon ganz schön knackig, ihr werdet froh sein, dass ihr auch mal nen Abschnitt dabei habt, der gut rollt (Schotter, Asphalt). Ist einiges zum Schieben/Tragen, was wirklich Zeit kostet: Bereich Portjoch, Pfunderer, Wieseralm, Munkelweg, Schlern und Knüppelsteig, Sadole und Pasubio/Monte Maggio.
Bei dem Geläuf würde ich mal mit 10 km/h zuzüglich Pausen rechnen. Das werden also lange Tage...
Bei gutem Wetter und entsprechender (sehr guter) Fitness ist das aber zu schaffen.
Wenn ihr etwas rausnehmen wollt:
Tag 1 über Sattelbergalm und Grenzkamm zum 1er 
Tag 4 von St. Ullrich mit der Seilbahn hoch auf die Seiser Alm
Die Tage 6 und 7 finde ich persönlich nicht so spannend von der Gegend (trailtechnisch und panoramatechnisch, ist aber Geschmackssache).


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2017)

boboman schrieb:


> Auf der Rodeneckeralm könnte ich Euch die Starkenfeldhütte empfehlen. War dort auch schon über Nacht.
> Den Weg zum Würzjoch rüber solltet Ihr nicht unterschätzen. Die Wege sind nicht all zu schnell zu befahren, da nicht immer Forstautobahn!!!
> Die Mauerberghütte ist aktuell recht neu und sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus zum übernachten. Dann wäret Ihr etwas näher am Würzjoch schon.



Rastnerhütte ist super, solltet ihr machen.
Tag 2 bis zur Maurerberghütte ist unrealistisch bei dem Vorprogramm



boboman schrieb:


> Adolf-Munkel-Weg kann sehr viel gefahren werden. Hier gibt es das ein oder andere kurze Stück was man schieben muss. Man kommt aber gut voran. Dringend auf Wanderer achten. Offiziell ist der Weg nicht für MTB freigegeben. Im Herbst ist hier ein gigantisches Panorama unter der Geister-Gruppe. Im Sommer eher etwas schlechtes Licht.
> VG
> da Bobo



Munkel-Weg ist neben der Tatsache, dass er für MTB gesperrt ist und dich bei gutem Wetter die Wanderer steinigen sehr schlecht zu fahren.

Nur fürs Protokoll: 
Rodenegger Alm und nicht Rodenecker Alm
Geisler-Gruppe und nicht Geister-Gruppe



boboman schrieb:


> Am Tag 6 vielleicht über den Kaiserjägerweg rauf zur Asiago-Hochebene fahren. Hier gibt es jede Menge alter Militärstrassen/-Wege. Da braucht man nicht auf Asphalt unterwegs sein. Zum Teil findet man das ganze Jahr von dem MTB Rennen Markierungen. Hier könnte man die ein oder andere Festung auch besichtigen um etwas Geschichte mit zu nehmen.



Kaiserjägerweg ist nicht so prickelnd (viele Autos, langweilige Asphaltpiste). Bleibt bei eurem track.


----------



## boboman (7. Januar 2017)

@cschaeff , Entschuldigung wegen der Schreibfehler.
Was Fahrbar ist ist doch immer relativ oder!? Der eine fährt noch wo der andere schon lange schiebt. Bei dem Weg auf das Portjoch hoch wird mit Sicherheit getragen! Oder ist die Strecke mittlerweile schon ausgebaut. Wir waren dort vorlagen Zeit im steilen Gelände zu Fuß unterwegs. Der Schäfer damals hat uns ungläubig angesehen.
Kaiserjägerweg ist zwar alles asphaltiert und zur falschen Zeit auch mit viel Verkehr gesegnet. Aber man kommt an nicht all zu vielen Stellen auf die Asiagohochebene und so langweilig ist dieser mit den netten Kehren auch nicht. Wenn man mal oben ist, kann man aber sehr schnell den Asphalt verlassen. Die Frage war doch wie man den Asphaltanteil reduzieren kann!


----------



## cschaeff (8. Januar 2017)

@boboman
Portjoch sind wir einer Meinung, was die "Befahrbarkeit" angeht. Deswegen meine Empfehlung an den TO, über Sattelbergalm und Sattelberg zum 1er zu fahren.
Sicher ist die Einschätzung der Befahrbarkeit eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit. Was den Munkelweg angeht, ist das Meinungsbild hier im Forum allerdings recht einheitlich: Sehr wenig zu fahren. Hinzu kommt die Sperrung für MTB, die an diesem Weg durchaus Sinn macht. Aber der TO hat den Munkelweg ja gedanklich auch schon als Schiebestrecke verbucht.
Zum Kaiserjägerweg: Vermutlich war ich zur falschen Zeit da oben. Wir hatten permanent Autos hinter uns, die sich nicht zu überholen trauten und im ersten Gang 3 m hinter uns mit den Hufen scharrten. Strada della Fricca bin ich selber noch nicht hoch, kann mich aber an einige Kommentare erinnern, die dem Fricca klar den Vorzug gegenüber dem Kaiserjägerweg gaben.

Für die Schreibfehler musst du dich nicht entschuldigen, passiert mir mit den kleinen Tastaturfeldern auch sehr häufig


----------



## thof (8. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Etappe 6: Spera -> Levico Therme -> Passo della Foppa -> Rifugio Stella d'Italia
> https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag6/108892876/?share=~zclussez$4ossayfx
> (recht langweilige Transfer-Etappe - hat hier jemand Tipps zum Aufhübschen?)



Spera - Selva di Grigno - Rifugio Barricata (war zu unserer Zeit ein Schotterweg, dürfte mittlerweile asphaltiert sein) - dann Ortigara (Stellungen aus WK I) - Lavarone.
Der Ortigara ist sicher spannender als Deine Etappa, zieht aber auch mächtig rein . Wir sind fast dieselbe Route gefahren, nur von Mittenwald. Siehe hier ab Kematen (http://www.wiegetritt.de/tours/tour_2005.html). Alles in allem (sehr) ambitioniert, aber mit der entsprechenden Fitness machbar.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Januar 2017)

Die Strecke über Selva war zu meiner Zeit auch noch geschottert. 








 ist aber schon lange asphaltiert und bestens ausgeschildert.





Aber ich mag die Hochebene, Strecke von Selva nach Rovereto anbei. Ab dem Pasubio leider Straße, da im Rifugio Papa alles voll war.


----------



## litevilledoc (8. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Etappe 6: Spera -> Levico Therme -> Passo della Foppa -> Rifugio Stella d'Italia
> https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...2017-tag6/108892876/?share=~zclussez$4ossayfx
> (recht langweilige Transfer-Etappe - hat hier jemand Tipps zum Aufhübschen?)



Hier könnte man super den Zug nehmen bis hinter Levico, ab da geht der Weg hoch, und der ist lang, man sollte das nicht unterschätzen wenn man nach 20 km Hitze-radeln im Tal noch hm machen muss. Wir hatten es so gemacht, waren aber davor von der Malga Conseria über die Hügel abgefahren, was auch noch Zeit gekostet hat. Mit dem Übernachtungspunkt (nette Hütte) wäre eine andere Planung möglich. Prinzipiell finde ich auch, dass über 2000 hm tgl. über die ganze Zeit und dabei noch viele km ein sehr sehr sportliches Programm ist, ich würde es nicht machen wollen.
Ach ja, auf der Stella empfehle ich um 18.00 Uhr ein Weissbier beim Ankommen, da geniesst man herrlich den Blick im Liegestuhl, also noch ein Grund die Zeit auf der Strecke etwas einzusparen.
Grüsse
LVD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooglie (8. Januar 2017)

thof schrieb:


> Spera - Selva di Grigno - Rifugio Barricata (war zu unserer Zeit ein Schotterweg, dürfte mittlerweile asphaltiert sein) - dann Ortigara (Stellungen aus WK I) - Lavarone.
> Der Ortigara ist sicher spannender als Deine Etappa, zieht aber auch mächtig rein . Wir sind fast dieselbe Route gefahren, nur von Mittenwald. Siehe hier ab Kematen (http://www.wiegetritt.de/tours/tour_2005.html). Alles in allem (sehr) ambitioniert, aber mit der entsprechenden Fitness machbar.



sind diese Variante 2015 gefahren.Ab Spera bis Rif Barricata Asphalt, dann Schotter, sehr grob und kräftezehrend. Sehr geschichtsträchtige Gegend. Etappenziel war Rif Larici, bis Stela d'Italia wären das dann eher 1,5 Etappen, aber weniger Asphalt.


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2017)

Erstmal danke für die rege Beteiligung! 

@boboman: Die erste Etappe sah vor der Kürzung sogar noch viel krasser aus. Da wären wir nach Portjoch und Schlüsseljoch auch noch über das Pfunderer Joch gefahren = 3200hm. Auf die mahnenden Hinweise der Forenkollegen hier, habe ich nun schon den ersten Stopp nach Kematen vorverlegt. Mit den 2100hm sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem. Klar ist natürlich, dass das Portjoch ca. 200-300hm Schieben mit sich bringt. Aber laut meiner Literatur ist dieser Aufwand lohnenswert, da schöner als über Sattelbergalm. Ein paar meiner Mitfahrer kennen die Variante über die Sattelbergalm außerdem schon. Schlüsseljoch ist wiederum, bis auf kurze Abschnitte durchgängig fahrbar. Deshalb denke ich nicht, dass wir da allzu große Zeitprobleme haben werden. 
Einkehrmöglichkeiten auf dieser Etappe gibt es denke ich genügend in Gossensass oder Brennerbad.

2400hm sind für mich (und wohl alle meine Mitfahrer) kein Problem. Der ein oder andere wird vielleicht stöhnen, aber wir haben uns gemeinsam auf einen täglichen Anstieg von ca. 2000hm geeinigt und jeder wird natürlich darauf gezielt trainieren müssen - soviel ist klar.
Ich bin schon zwei Alpencrosse gefahren, mit bis zu 2600hm am Tag. Beim letzten waren es auch über 14000hm an 7 Tagen. Und einer der Mitfahrer hat schon drei Tage hintereinander über 3000hm abgespult - allerdings eher leidend.  Ich denke aber daher nicht, dass unsere Etappenziele überambitioniert sind - auch wenn die Dolomiten sicher nochmal "speziell" sind.

Zum Thema Kaiserjägerweg: Hier verlief die ursprüngliche Routenplanung über die Barricata Straße auf die Sieben-Gemeinden Hochebene. Das hatte jedoch eine zusätzlichen Etappe zur Folge, was manche von uns zeitlich nicht hinbekommen. Daher muss die Auffahrt zur Hochebende weiter im Westen erfolgen um Zeit und Höhenmeter zu sparen. Im anderen Thread wurde mir da explizit der Passo della Foppa empfohlen. Außerdem fahre ich diesen Pass ja nicht über die offizielle Passstraße, sondern immer parallel dazu auf Nebenwegen, die wohl auch z. T. Schotter beinhalten. Vermutlich würde der Kaiserjägerweg also den Asphalt-Anteil nicht wirklich reduzieren. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir...


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2017)

@cschaeff: Die Seiser Alm Gondel ist definitiv eine Option, hängt aber davon ab, ob da alle an Bord sind. Einer der Mitfahrer ist kein Fan von Seilbahn-Abschnitten auf einem AX. Deswegen muss das noch diskutiert werden. Meine Stimme hätte das jedenfalls. Dann wäre der Tag 4 sogar verhältnismäßig locker. 

Stimmt, Pasubio ist nicht so grandios was die Trails angeht. Zumal wir nicht versuchen werden, die Strada delle 52 Gallerie zu fahren, wie das früher oft und gern gemacht wurde. Das wäre in meinen Augen Selbstmord. Trotzdem reizt uns die geschichtsträchtige Gegend und ich denke, es ist nochmal ein toller Kontrast zur dann kommenden Ankunft am Gardasee.

@litevilledoc: Den Tipp mit dem Zug behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Mal schauen, was die anderen Jungs dazu sagen. Auch Malga Conseria klingt gut. Wir wollten eh ca. 50/50 Hütten/Hotel Übernachtung machen. Dann kann man vielleicht auch die 300 Extra-Hm mitnehmen, um den Trailanteil bis ins Valsugana zu erhöhen.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2017)

Etappe2: Vom Pfunderer Joch gibt es noch paar Wege ohne Asphalt
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=skmwswngqbnzxzdt

Etappe4: Wird interessant, wenn ihr nicht die Seilbahn in St. Ulrich nehmt, bleibt noch ab St. Zyprian der Bus zum Karer Pass, der nimmt aber nur Bikes mit, wenn im Gepäckraum Platz ist.

Etappe6: Der Kaiserjägerweg ist vollständig Asphalt und man fährt dann über Lavarone nach Carbonare auf Schotter.
Für Passo Della Fricca (nicht Passo Della Foppa) wäre das meine bevorzugte Route:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wptiyoglxcjbextb
Von Spera nach Telve habt ihr ein paar unnötige Höhenmeter eingebaut.
An der Brenta entlang gibts einen Radweg bis nach Caldonazzo.
Wenn ihr euch ca. 1,5h Talgerolle sparen wollt, bringt euch die Bahn von Borgo Valsugana Ost in 21 Minuten nach Caldonazzo.

Etappe7: Vom Passo Borcola Richtung Passo Xomo vernichtet Ihr ca. 600 hm mit 19 Spitzkehren auf Asphalt, die Ihr dann wieder hochtreten müsst. Ich würde mal über so eine Variante nachdenken.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mtwvzlqicebkvngw
Übrigens die Abfahrt bis zum Stausee ist trail-optimiert.

Strada delle 52 Galerie ist eh für Bikes gesperrt.

Ich verwende für die Planung Garmin Basecamp mit der Open MTB Map.
Hier kann man auch nachschauen, wenn man Asphalt durch Trails ersetzen möchte
http://www.kompass.de/touren-und-regionen/wanderkarte/


----------



## 12die4 (9. Januar 2017)

@Speedskater: Danke für die Tipps. Die Asphalt-Umgehung vom Pfunderer habe ich mal eingebaut. Klingt interessant und scheint auch keine zusätzlichen Höhenmeter zu generieren. 

Gondel wäre mir da noch lieber als die Variante mit dem Bus, aber gut zu wissen!

Die Umwege im Valsugana hab ich mal rausgenommen. Der Track verläuft jetzt ziemlich stur an der Brenta entlang. Outdooractive zeigt da z.T. nur kleine Pfade an und schlägt einem die vorherige Route vor als angebliches Transalp Wegenetz. Daher kam das.

Am Fricca bin ich unschlüssig. Einen höheren Offroad Anteil hätte meine aktuelle Variante. Allerdings auch mit einigen sehr fiesen Rampen (um 20%). Weiß nicht, ob das Sinn macht. Bist du da denn schon mehrere Varianten gefahren oder ist das nur aus deinem Bauch heraus die bevorzugte Variante?

Die Höhenmeter Vernichtung zwischen Borcola und Xomo ist natürlich blöd. Gefällt mir auch nicht. Aber es gibt keine andere sinnvolle Variante zum Pasubio zu kommen. Deine Alternative kratzt ihn nur an, man erreicht die Sette Croci und das Rifugio Papa gar nicht. Weiß nicht, ob man das noch eine echte Alternative nennen kann - auch wenn die Abfahrt interessant aussieht. Ist das auch alles fahrbar (ca. S2)?


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2017)

Kaiserjägerweg bin ich 2013 gefahren und Passo della Fricca 2014 und 2015. 
Den Kaiserjägerweg teilt Ihr euch mit Autos. Die Passo della Fricca Variante, die ich 2014 und 2015 gefahren bin, sind sehr wenig Autos unterwegs und fährt sich auch sonst angenehm. 

Die Passubio Variante von mir hatte ich für 2016 geplant, bin dann aber anders gefahren.
Man kann da natürlich eine Schleife über Rifugio Papa dranhängen.
Die Abfahrt bin ich 2015 gefahren, ist gut fahrbar, max. S1. Da braucht Ihr nur ab Bocchetta Delle Corde nach links abbiegen.

Bei outdooractive.com kann man sich eine grobe Richtung holen, aber für Feintuning scheint mir das ungeeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (10. Januar 2017)

Planung nach Online-Karte ohne eigene Kenntnis der Strecke ist sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da sind unliebsame Überraschungen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2017)

transalbi schrieb:


> Planung nach Online-Karte ohne eigene Kenntnis der Strecke ist sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da sind unliebsame Überraschungen vorprogrammiert.



Um diese Überraschungen zu vermeiden gibts es ja ein Forum.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2017)

Stimmt. Aber der Hinweis ist natürlich trotzdem gut, dass keine Strecken empfohlen werden sollten, die man noch nie selber gefahren ist. Sonst wird aus einem relativ flach verlaufenden "Flow-Trail" auf der Karte plötzlich eine 3-stündige Schiebepassage. 

Okay, deine Abfahrt klingt dann echt sehr interessant. S1 macht bestimmt allen Laune, gerade zum Abschluss. Da muss es nicht mehr die allerhöchste Schwierigkeit sein, wenn Kräfte und Konzentration schon nachgelassen haben.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe gerade Du hast den Track für die letzte Etappe angepasst. An der SS46 runter zum Stausee: Ich glaube das funzt so nicht. Auf der Kompass-Karte ist da ein Tunnel eingezeichnet, da müsst ihr noch ein Stück weiter fahren und dann rechts. Oder ihr nehmt kurz vorher den Weg in grau eingezeichnet, da geht es über eine Treppe abwärts, den Weg bin ich gefahren.  
Man muss da nur im Wald aufpassen, dass man keinen Abzweig verpasst. Bei 880 Meter kreutzt der Trail einen Schotterweg und das schaut auf der Outdooractive Karte anders aus als auf der Open Mtb Map.

Und das wäre eine Alternative mit Rifugio Papa. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pprbcinccbocsuqu
Dann hast du auch das 



und das



dabei.
Hier kommst du dann nicht vorbei.


----------



## Trekiger (10. Januar 2017)

Zum Pasubio: Bin 2012 vom Refugio Papa oben rüber über Dente Italiano und Dente Austriaco. Wunderschön, aber meines Erachtens mit dem Bike eher sinnlfrei. Aber falls ihr Zeit habt, dann lasst doch kurz das Rad unten stehen und begeht die beiden Punkt. Ist bei schönen Wetter traumhaft.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transalp-nach-live-bericht-ab-zum-gardasee.591926/page-4#post-9754429


----------



## UncleHo (10. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade Du hast den Track für die letzte Etappe angepasst. An der SS46 runter zum Stausee: Ich glaube das funzt so nicht. Auf der Kompass-Karte ist da ein Tunnel eingezeichnet, da müsst ihr noch ein Stück weiter fahren und dann rechts.


Den Tunnel gibt's tatsächlich und der ist zudem abgesperrt, da geht rein gar nichts. Auch ein Stück weiterfahren und dann rechts ist irreführend. Der nãchste rechte Abzweig auf der SS 46 führt ein ganzes Stück weiter unten (ca. 2 km), zum Teil mit Gegenanstieg, wieder bergauf Richtung Pasubio.
Zum Stausee führt nur der angesprochene Weg mit den paar Treppenstufen bei Spino hinunter, und zwar unmittelbar nach dem letzten Haus auf der linken Seite.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Und das wäre eine Alternative mit Rifugio Papa.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pprbcinccbocsuqu


Würde ich nur theoretisch als Alternative einstufen. Vom Monte Buso bis Sette Croci nur bedingt bergauf fahrbar und zwischen Sette Croci und Piccolo Roite ebenfalls Schiebepassagen. Die Traverse Papa-Lancia macht nur wirklich Sinn, wenn man am Papa vorbeikommt bzw. dort am besten übernachtet. Bei Nebel, häufig am Pasubio, ist die Querung eher uninteressant und unspektakulär.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2017)

Okay, verstehe! Dann schaut euch den Track jetzt nochmal an. Ist das jetzt dieser angesprochene Weg mit ein paar Treppenstufen?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, das passt.


----------



## chuck1 (11. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Okay, deine Abfahrt klingt dann echt sehr interessant. S1 macht bestimmt allen Laune, gerade zum Abschluss. Da muss es nicht mehr die allerhöchste Schwierigkeit sein, wenn Kräfte und Konzentration schon nachgelassen haben.


Am Monte Maggio solltet Ihr schon noch konzentriert sein, denn die Abfahrt hat in einigen Teilen deutlich mehr als S1. Ebenso nach dem Pasubio rüber Richtung Boccheta dei Foxi. Ist für den letzten Tag insgesamt schon nochmal fordernd, aber wenn das Wetter paßt landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch eine würdige Abschlußetappe.
Bin ich 2016 den Tag 6 und 7 auch so gefahren, allerdings auf 2,5 Tage verteilt, da wir uns zum einen viel Zeit für den Pasubio nehmen wollten und nachmittags am Lago ankommen wollten.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Januar 2017)

@chuck1: Danke für's Feedback. Die Abfahrt vom Monte Maggio ist schwer, das ist mir auch aus meiner Literatur bekannt. Achim Zahn schreibt beispielsweise sinngemäß "wer sein Gefährt nicht zu 100% beherrscht, dem empfehle ich hier von oben bis unten zu schieben". Das schaue ich mir einfach mal an. Sicher gibt es zwischendrin Abschnitte, die ich fahren kann. Aber riskieren werde ich da nix. Und die Passage ist ja z.T. auch absturzgefährlich. Da muss ich auch nicht unbedingt auf dem Rad bleiben. Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall... 

Die Passage zur Bocchetta dei Foxi muss ich mir dann auch mal anschauen. Nach dem Höhenlinienverlauf hatte ich auch schon den Eindruck, dass das nicht ganz so easy sein dürfte. Aber auch da heißt es zur Not lieber schieben. Solange sich die Abfahrt danach wirklich lohnt, kein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (11. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> @chuck1: Danke für's Feedback. Die Abfahrt vom Monte Maggio ist schwer, das ist mir auch aus meiner Literatur bekannt. Achim Zahn schreibt beispielsweise sinngemäß "wer sein Gefährt nicht zu 100% beherrscht, dem empfehle ich hier von oben bis unten zu schieben". Das schaue ich mir einfach mal an. Sicher gibt es zwischendrin Abschnitte, die ich fahren kann. Aber riskieren werde ich da nix. Und die Passage ist ja z.T. auch absturzgefährlich. Da muss ich auch nicht unbedingt auf dem Rad bleiben. Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall...
> 
> Die Passage zur Bocchetta dei Foxi muss ich mir dann auch mal anschauen. Nach dem Höhenlinienverlauf hatte ich auch schon den Eindruck, dass das nicht ganz so easy sein dürfte. Aber auch da heißt es zur Not lieber schieben. Solange sich die Abfahrt danach wirklich lohnt, kein Ding.



Monte Maggio ist bei weitem nicht so wild. Ein paar etwas ausgesetzte Passagen, ein paar engere Kehren und ein querliegender Baum, über denn man rüber klettern muss, wenn er nicht aus dem Weg geräumt wurde, dass sind so die Schwierigkeiten.
Der Weg von der Bocchette delle Corde zur Bocchetta dei Foxi ist auch nur S1. Auch hier ein paar ausgesetzte Stellen, aber der Weg ist relativ breit und zieht sich sehr flowig dahin. Bei der Abfahrt zur Bocchetta dei Foxi gibt's ein paar vom Regen ausgewaschene Rinnen auf die man aufpassen muss, ansonsten easy. Schieben, absteigen, etc. braucht man da eigentlich nirgends. 
Von der Bocchetta dei Foxi bis zur Selletta Battisti schiebt man dann allerdings je nach Können relativ alles. Erst zu steil zum Fahren und dann ein sehr ausgesetzt und schmaler Steig. Dafür wird man dann von der Selletta Battisti bis zum Valico del Menderle mit einem schönen Höhenweg am Rand zum Vallarsa belohnt. Danach ist auf die Orientierung zu achten, insbesondere der Abzweig in Richtung Malga Monticello liegt je nach Saison ziemlich hoch im Gras versteckt.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2017)

Die Passage zur Bocchetta dei Foxi hat ein paar kurze Gegenanstiege und die Wege sind Teilweise nicht sehr breit und man muss mal absteigen, um das Bike wo drüber zu heben, aber ich kann mich nicht an schwere Passagen erinnern.
Ich habe mal noch paar Bilder hochgeladen.
Ok, ich gegebe zu, dass ich mit einem 160mm Enduro mit 15 kg unterwegs bin, da kann man bergab auch mal laufen lassen.
Auf dem Bild ist die Gabel abgesenkt.
















Unten am Stausee schauts dann so aus. Mit einem breiten Lenker muss man bissel aufpassen dass man nicht an den Pfosten hängen bleibt.


----------



## UncleHo (11. Januar 2017)

Man sollte vielleicht zu den Bildern noch erklärend hinzufügen.
Die ersten drei Bilder sind zwischen Rifugio Papa und Bocchette delle Corde gemacht.
Bild 1 direkt am Ende der vom Papa zur Kapelle führenden Schotterstraße, direkt an der vordersten italienischen Frontlinie. Der fahrbare Untersatz lehnt direkt am Kaverneneingang zum italienischen Abschnittskommando.
Bild 2 ist zwischen Sette Croci und Selletta del Commando, der vordersten österreichischen Linie, aufgenommen.
Bild 3 ist bereits auf der anderen in Richtung Cosmagnon-Mulde ausgerichteten Hangseite unterhalb des rechts liegenden Monte Roite aufgenommen, kurz bevor es zur Bocchetta delle Corde abgeht. In der Ferne kann man bereits den Weg sehen, der von der Bocchetta delle Corde zur Bocchetta di Foxi führt, so wie oben beschrieben. 
Bild 4 zeigt genau diesen Abschnitt zwischen Bocchetta delle Corde und Foxi.
Bild 5 ist bei der Selletta Battisti nach der ausgesetzten Passage in Richtung Valico del Menderle aufgenommen.


----------



## chuck1 (11. Januar 2017)

Schönes Vid von der Auf/Abfahrt vom Maggio. Abfahrt beginnt bei ca. 1:40min. Ich fand die Abfahrt super!!


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2017)

Danke UnkleHo, so gut hätte ich das nicht beschreiben können.


----------



## 12die4 (11. Januar 2017)

Okay, jetzt habt ihr mich abgehängt. 
Wo genau ist die Selletta Battisti? Finde ich weder auf Outdooractive noch Kompass Karte...
Und wo/was genau ist das Valico del Menderle? Bei Outdooractive steht die Bezeichnung im Sattel zwischen Bocchetta dei Foxi und Monte Spil. Aber dann kann ich deine Schilderung nicht ganz nachvollziehen, weil der Höhenweg dann genau dem Abschnitt entsprechen würde, den du davor als sehr ausgesetzt und schmal beschreibst.
?!?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2017)

So weit ich mich erinnere, hat man von Bocchetta di Foxi zur Selletta Battisti einen kurzen Gegenanstieg. 
Das sind ca. 400 m wo man mal schieben muss.


----------



## chuck1 (11. Januar 2017)

... so isses und dann gehts kurz etwas ausgesetzt und steil aber fahrbar den Weg runter bis zur Selleta Battisti. Dort steht auch so eine Art Altar mit nem Kriegerdenkmal. Danach richtig fluffig am Hang entlang weiter.
Sollte ab Foxi bis zur Selletta Battisti der 122er sein und danach auf dem 119B rechts am Hang entlang.


----------



## 12die4 (12. Januar 2017)

Ah, jetzt! Gestern hatte die Kompass Karte irgendwie das Winter-Layout aktiviert, was ich nicht bemerkt habe. Da standen die Bezeichnungen komischerweise gar nicht drauf - auch nicht die Wegenummern. Jetzt ist alles klar.
Der Abschnitt 122 scheint dann aber nicht allzu lang sein, oder? 500-600m vielleicht? Selbst wenn man das alles schieben würde, wäre es also nicht schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (12. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt! Gestern hatte die Kompass Karte irgendwie das Winter-Layout aktiviert, was ich nicht bemerkt habe. Da standen die Bezeichnungen komischerweise gar nicht drauf - auch nicht die Wegenummern. Jetzt ist alles klar.
> Der Abschnitt 122 scheint dann aber nicht allzu lang sein, oder? 500-600m vielleicht? Selbst wenn man das alles schieben würde, wäre es also nicht schlimm.


5-10 Minuten


----------



## 12die4 (12. Januar 2017)

Perfekt! 

Also ich fasse nochmal die offenen Punkte zusammen:
a) Auffahrt zur Seiser Alm aufgrund der langen Etappe per Gondel empfohlen. Werde ich dann mal durchsprechen, sobald ich wieder laufen kann.
b) Alternative für das Valsugana: Übernachten am Passo Cinque Croci, dann Abfahrt mit etwas mehr HM/Trails, dafür den Zug von Borgo nach Levico nehmen.
Hab ich was übersehen?


Nochmal eine Frage zum Thema Fitness:
Kann man diesen AX in etwa vergleichen mit der, die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin?
http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp_garmisch_gardasee_2_level_guided/ (schwere Variante)
Natürlich wird ein Unterscheid sein, dass das Gepäck dieses Jahr auf dem Rücken sein wird. Aber das kenne ich schon von meinen Touren auf dem Harzer Hexenstieg und dem Schwarzwald Westweg. Habe ich keine großen Sorgen, dass ich das packe.
Die Etappen sind kürzer, dafür vermutlich mehr Schiebe-Anteil dabei. In Sachen hm und Dauer aber nahezu identisch.
Erschwerend kommt für mich nur dazu, dass ich wegen zweifachem Bänderriss derzeit außer Gefecht bin und erst in 1-2 Monaten wieder langsam mit Radeln anfangen kann - sofern die Heilung ohne Komplikationen abläuft.


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2017)

Ich würde sagen: HM und Kilometer lügen nicht. Fitness muss da sein, Wetter muss passen.


----------



## cschaeff (12. Januar 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Thema Fitness:
> Kann man diesen AX in etwa vergleichen mit der, die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin?
> http://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp_garmisch_gardasee_2_level_guided/ (schwere Variante)



Deine aktuell geplante Tour ist m. E. härter (mehr Schieben/Tragen + Zusatzgewicht Rucksack). In den Beinen wirds aber wohl nicht entschieden, eher im Kopf (Leidensfähigkeit, Zähigkeit). Wünsche baldige Genesung


----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2017)

Servus Hans-Werner, was steht denn 2017 bei Dir auf dem Programm?

Ich fahre täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, 24 km hin und 24km zurück und am Wochenende längere Touren. Mit der Vorbereitung steckt man auch als Alter Sack einen Alpen-Cross mit einem 15kg Enduro locker weg.
Das kommt auch auf die Vorbereitung an, ob dein Körper da mit macht oder nicht.

Die Aussage von cschaeff würde ich so unterschreiben.

Gute Besserung
Armin


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2017)

@Speedskater Ich habe mir dein Bauprojekt für 2017 angeschaut - Super - und Respekt wie du das im Griff hast. Wenn du so weitermachst kannst du bald die 100er Charge bestellen und weiterverkaufen. Allerdings poste ich nix in dem Thread weil "koa Ahnung" - bin schon froh wenn ich den Dämpfer richtig einstelle.

Bikemässig haben mal den Monte Rosa ins Auge gefasst... aber vorher im März Transalp Bruneck - Kufstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (26. Juni 2017)

So, ich muss jetzt mal diesen Thread aus der Versenkung holen.
Die Tour wird so wie geplant am 20. Juli unter die Stollen genommen. Ist also nicht mehr lang hin. Trainingszustand auch schon ganz passabel.

Jetzt haben wir uns an das Buchen der Hütten gemacht und leider ist die Broglesalm oberhalb von St. Ulrich schon ausgebucht - zumindest keinen Platz mehr für fünf. 
Gibt es gute Alternativen? Die Hüttenwirtin meinte, die Raschötzhütte wäre noch eine Alternative. Jedoch sagte sie auch, dass die circa 1 Stunde entfernt sei. Habe mir das mal angeguckt und um dort hin zu kommen, muss man eine ganze Weile an der Bergkette in Richtung Westen entlang.
Meine Fragen nun:
a) Kennt jemand die Verbindungsstrecke?
b) Ist die Raschötzhütte allgemein zu empfehlen als Alternative?
c) Gibt es noch eine Hütten-Alternative?
d) Oder bleibt uns nur die Übernachtung unten in St. Ulrich?

Wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## McNulty (27. Juni 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ist die Raschötzhütte allgemein zu empfehlen als Alternative?


Super-Alternative - wenn nicht sogar besser. - Neu renoviert - Gemeinschaftsbad in Granitoptik - Mega-Panorama und klasse Trail:
Morgens zum Kreuz hochfahren/schieben und dann den Trail über den Rücken - Nummer müsste ich raussuchen.

Also hin: den unteren Weg nehmen an der Saltner Schwaige vorbei, ist ganz entspannt Forststraße - zurück: dann Trail (oberer Weg ist hoch nicht so dolle)

-->


Luk00r schrieb:


> Das kurze Stück Adolf-Munkelweg ist Bikeverbot (Schieben ca. 30 min, muss man hochzu sowieso)
> Ri Raschötzhütte auf dem unteren Weg bleiben (besser geeignet zum hochfahren, oben rum ist besser zum Runterfahren, Achtung: Schild zeigt auf den oberen Weg zur Raschötzhütte, nicht verwirren lassen und auf dem Track bleiben.
> Raschötzhütte ist alles neu gemacht, gibt Duschen und Frühstück zu individuellen Zeiten möglich.
> Alternativübernachtung wäre die Brogles Hütte.


----------



## 12die4 (27. Juni 2017)

Ja, Mist. Die Raschötzhütte ist leider auch schon voll... So langsam gehen mir die Alternativen aus.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2017)

Ich habe 2016 in Wolkenstein in der Pension Daniel übernachtet, da kann man den Trail bis zur Seceda Mittelstation abreiten, mit der Seilbahn hochfahren, auf Trails abwärts und purzelt direkt vor der Pension Daniel aus dem Trail. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpmaxdvgfselqbof
Hier gibts Bilder
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2016-routen-check.813024/page-2#post-14063550

Am nächten Morgen rollt man zur Seilbahn bergab, fährt auf den Ciampinoi und dann kann man überlegen ob man südlich oder nördlich um Langkofel und Plattkofel fährt.

Ich bin so weiter gefahren
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aextkgxdbitkpddw


----------



## 12die4 (28. Juni 2017)

@Speedskater: Danke für den Tipp. Bis wann muss man dann an der Seceda Mittelstation sein, um noch hoch zu kommen? Wir haben an dem Tag eine recht lange Etappe eingeplant. Denke, dass es eher 18 Uhr wird, bis wir am Broglessattel sind. Gibt es eine Backup-Route, falls die Seilbahn dann nicht mehr in Betrieb ist?


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Juni 2017)




----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2017)

Hier die Uhrzeiten anhand meiner Bilder, wobei ich nicht rum getrödelt habe, aber ich habe mich auch nicht wirklich beeilt und Pausen zur Nahrungsaufnahme und zum knipsen gemacht.
Roner Hütte müsste die Ankunftszeit sein, ich hab mich dort erst mal gestärkt.

tag 2 Roner Hütte 11:21
tag 2 Jakobsstöckel 13:00
tag 2 Glittnersee 14:20
tag 2 Maurerberg-Hütte 15:29

tag 3 Maurerberg-Hütte 09:00
tag 3 Kreuzkofel-Joch 11:28
tag 3 Brogles-Sattel 14:30
tag 3 Seceda 15:08

Die Seceda-Bahn macht um 17:30 zu.

Wenn ihr die letzte Bahn nehmen wollt, solltet ihr früh starten und nicht rum trödeln.


----------



## 12die4 (28. Juni 2017)

Hm, wir starten nicht ab Maurerberghütte an dem Tag, sondern ab Rastner Hütte.
Sprich: Wir haben nochmal circa 16km mehr vorher.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2017)

Deshalb habe ich ja die Zeiten von der Roner Hütte bis Maurerberg Hütte dabei, die Zeit musst du auch rechnen.


----------



## 12die4 (28. Juni 2017)

Ah, jetzt hab ich die Roner Hütte gefunden. Besten Dank. Konnte erst damit nix anfangen.
Das heißt, starten um 7:00h morgens und nicht bummeln, dann könnte es sich um 17:30h ausgehen.

Wir haben aber auch zwei Alpencross-Neulinge dabei. Die eine ist bergab nicht allzu schnell. Bei anderen weiß ich noch nicht, wie er sich bergauf schlägt. Hoffentlich geht sich das aus. 
Sonst bleibt nur am Abend das Tal von St. Ulrich nochmal 350hm hoch nach Wolkenstein zu kurbeln. Das wäre recht ätzend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2017)

Wenn ihr um 17:00 Uhr am Brogles-Sattel seid, solltet ihr die Letzte Gondel erreichen. Der Trail zur Mittelstation ist gut fahrbar, da kann man teileweise gut laufen lassen.
Wenn es mit der Seilbahn nicht klappt, könnt ihr immer noch in St. Ulrich übernachten.

Ich habt den Adolf Munkel Weg im Programm, ihr wisst schon, dass das eine Wanderung mit Bike wird. Abgesehen davon, dass man dort nicht radeln darf und ihr erst mal eure Bikes über das Drehkreuz heben müsst, ist da nicht viel fahrbar und dann stehen viele Wanderer im Weg.


----------



## 12die4 (28. Juni 2017)

Und hat einer Tipps für die Übernachtung in St. Ulrich, falls es mit der Seilbahn nix mehr wird?


----------



## McNulty (28. Juni 2017)

Meine Empfehlung wäre nicht auf die Seilbahn zu planen. Ich würde nicht drauf wetten dass ihr es schafft: Lüsener Alm ziiiieht sich, A. Munkel auch, mit 5 Leuten ist man schon langsamer als zu zweit. Was auch gehen würde wäre die Etappe kürzer zu machen - ihr kommt doch an der Geissler-Alm vorbei? ist ca. ne h vor dem Sattel


----------



## 12die4 (29. Juni 2017)

Ja wenn denn die nächsten Etappen entspannter wären...
Aber am nächsten Tag geht es über die Seiser Alm und den Schlern nach Tiers und von dort wieder hoch zum Karerpass. Ist auch bestimmt kein Pappenstiel.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juni 2017)

Ich will euere Etappenplanung nicht durcheinanderbringen. Man könnte die nächste Etappe natürlich am Schlernhaus beenden (ist aber evt. auch voll) wär auch besser für den Knüppelsteig


----------



## cschaeff (29. Juni 2017)

@12die4 
Meine Empfehlung an euch: Packt die Tage nicht zu voll!
Das artet sonst in Stress aus. Eure Etappen sind sehr ambitioniert, zudem habt ihr zwei "Frischlinge" dabei, von denen die eine bergab "nicht so schnell" ist.
Bei der Planungneigt man dazu, dass man kein highlight auslassen will (kenn ich ). Wenn ihr allerdings ständig auf die Uhr schauen müsst, dass es sich mit der Seilbahn oder dem Abendessen ausgeht, werdet ihr die schöne Landschaft und die schönen trails nicht richtig genießen können. Nicht selten sind die wahren highlights gar nicht da, wo man sie erwartet. Weniger ist manchmal mehr...


----------



## McNulty (29. Juni 2017)

@cschaeff : Wieder zurück?


----------



## cschaeff (29. Juni 2017)

McNulty schrieb:


> @cschaeff : Wieder zurück?


Ja, aber anders, als geplant. Waren 12 Tage in den Dolos und haben schöne Tagestouren gemacht. Wallis machen wir nächsten Sommer, dann aber im August mit weniger Altschnee und offenen Hütten 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deiner Tour


----------



## 12die4 (29. Juni 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> @12die4
> Meine Empfehlung an euch: Packt die Tage nicht zu voll!
> Das artet sonst in Stress aus. Eure Etappen sind sehr ambitioniert, zudem habt ihr zwei "Frischlinge" dabei, von denen die eine bergab "nicht so schnell" ist.
> Bei der Planungneigt man dazu, dass man kein highlight auslassen will (kenn ich ). Wenn ihr allerdings ständig auf die Uhr schauen müsst, dass es sich mit der Seilbahn oder dem Abendessen ausgeht, werdet ihr die schöne Landschaft und die schönen trails nicht richtig genießen können. Nicht selten sind die wahren highlights gar nicht da, wo man sie erwartet. Weniger ist manchmal mehr...



Und was schlägst du konkret vor um entspannter durch zu kommen?
Hatten wie gesagt Seiser Alm schon mit Seilbahn am Folgetag geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (29. Juni 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du konkret vor um entspannter durch zu kommen?
> Hatten wie gesagt Seiser Alm schon mit Seilbahn am Folgetag geplant.


Ich möchte deine Tourenplanung ja nicht umwerfen und ich weiß auch nicht wirklich, wie fit und leidenswillig eure Truppe ist. Sicher kann man mal 2.500 HM an einem Tag fahren, aber man hat auch mal nen schlechten Tag, oder das Wetter ist grantig. Bei 5 Leuten gibt es öfter Zwangspausen (Defekte, Brille putzen, Essen und Trinken, Fotos machen, Akus wechseln, pinkeln usw.). 

Das müsst ihr letztlich gemeinsam entscheiden, was ihr euch zumuten wollt. Im Zweifel würde ich Pasubio und Monte Maggio weglassen und die gewonnene Zeit auf die vorherigen Tage verteilen.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Juni 2017)

Prinzipiell bin ich bei dir. Aber die Route ist seit Monaten so ausgekaspert. Ein wenig Bedenken habe ich auch wegen der Neulinge.
Aber gerade Pasubio werden wir wohl nicht auslassen (können), da einer der Mitfahrer den schon seit ca. 10 Jahren auf der Liste hat und es nie geschafft hat. Dieses Mal ist er besonders heiß drauf. Ich würde mir das auch sehr gern angucken. Jedoch auch nicht um jeden Preis...

Da wir nun schon in der Unterkunfts-Buchungsphase ist, ist der Zug glaube ich aber echt abgefahren, was Routenänderungen (Etappenziele) angeht. Nur noch Feintuning, d.h. einen bestimmten Pass am Tag und leichte Korrektur der Übernachtungsorte sind noch möglich.

Habe den Vorschlag von Speedskater mal geprüft. Laut outdooractive bedeutet das Erreichen der Seilbahnen eigentlich keine extra hm. Lediglich wenige km mehr Strecke. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das als A-Lösung in Angriff zu nehmen.
Wenn wir die Seilbahn verpassen sollten, ist es halt so. Dann verzichten wir auf die letzte Trail-Abfahrt, radeln noch ein bisschen im Tal entlang bis zur Unterkunft und können dann (hoffentlich) am Folgetag wieder das übliche Programm umsetzen. Da wären an dem einen Abend sicher alle etwas genervt / enttäuscht, aber so ist das nunmal.

Letzten AX wollten wir auch noch auf Bormio 3000 hochfahren um dann einen langen Höhenweg bis St. Catarina Valfurva abzureiten. Dann zog aber ein dickes Gewitter auf und wir sind doch das Tal hoch. So ist das halt manchmal...


----------



## cschaeff (29. Juni 2017)

Da ihr ja vom Anfang weg ein straffes Programm habt, werdet ihr spätetens am dritten Tag merken, ob das Pensum in Ordnung ist oder die Hälfte auf dem Zahnfleisch geht. Wie gesagt, die Planung ist optimistisch, aber nicht unrealistisch 

Wünsche in jedem Fall ein gutes Gelingen


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juli 2017)

Also wir werden versuchen, es so zu fahren wie speedskater. Sprich: Bis 17:30h am Seceda Lift  zu sein, nochmal hochgondeln und dann die Abfahrt nach Wolkenstein nehmen. Dort war die Pension Daniel leider auch schon voll. Aber dafür sind wir jetzt bei einer anderen Pension untergekommen.
Am nächsten Tag nehmen wir dann die Seilbahn auf den Ciampinoi und von dort aus über die Comici Hütte und das Sella Joch Haus südlich um die Langkofel und Plattkofel Gruppe herum, um dann über einen langen Höhenweg auf 2300-2200m am Mahlknechtjoch wieder auf die ursprüngliche Routenplanung zurück zu kommen. Am Ende des Tages fahren wir dann noch über den Karerpass und (auch wegen Verfügbarkeit einer Unterkunft) noch am selben Tag wieder hinunter nach Moena. Aber hier werden wir lieber den Schotterweg nehmen, anstatt nochmal einen ruppigen Trail zu fahren. Die Konzentration dürfte da schon recht am Ende sein.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2017)

Warum tut man sich das an so durch die Dolos zu hetzen


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (2. August 2017)

Wie war denn euer Cross? Dein Plan war ja ziemlich ambitioniert. Hat das zeitlich alles so hingehauen? Reisebericht wäre nett  Dein Westwegbericht war ja schon toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (3. August 2017)

Tour war toll. Sind letzten Donnerstag angekommen. Hat sich alles so geklappt wie geplant. Außer, dass wir wegen Gewitter und Hagel den Schlern auslassen mussten. So nass, wie da auf dem Schneidweg war ich noch nie. 
Tour Bericht wird sicher auch noch kommen. Aber wegen Beruf und in 10 Tagen großer Indien Reise wird das noch 1-2 Monate dauern...


----------

